
Automatic Tor Nginx v1.00 - worldofmatthew
https://gitlab.com/worldofmatthew/automatic-tor-nginx
======
worldofmatthew
New Updates:

Added iptables to block outgoing port 80 and 443 to avoid leaks (port 8080
used for hidden service was already set to 127.0.0.1).

Shortened code to removing redundant parts of the script.

removed OpenSSL install.

